# Dalaga



## blackbeard1989

Could someone please translate this message to English?

...dalaga man japon og mga body. ...love it...hehehehehe


----------



## mataripis

I guess it means- though that girl is japanese, her body is sexy and I like her.


----------



## latchiloya

blackbeard1989 said:


> Could someone please translate this message to English?
> 
> ...dalaga man japon og mga body. ...love it...hehehehehe


The context given is a dialect dominant in Visayas region commonly known as “binisaya’’. To the best of my knowledge, it says:

   “Dalaga man guihapon ug mga _body_…love it …hehehe”

In English it is:

_   "Still a virgin and the body… love it… (*giggles...)''_

_*Note:*_
_   “__man japon__”_ is the informal construction of “_man guihapon__”_ which is the equivalent to English word “_still_” or the denotation    “_until now _or _until the present_”
_   “mga”_ is disregarded for the noun “_body”_ it succeeds is singular




mataripis said:


> I guess it means- though that girl is japanese, her body is sexy and I like her.



Good guess! for “_japon” or “hapon” _is a Filipino word that is equivalent to English word “_japanese”. ^^_


----------

